# Triple Threat ABTs



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

So I decided that since my wife was at a dinner for work I would take the opportunity to do a 'quick' Monday evening smoke.

Here's what we got:
1 Old Folks Chorizo chub (the authentic stuff doesn't hold up quite as well)
20 large jalapenos halved (canoe style) and seeded
1 block of pepper jack cheese

Here are the ingredients (along with the stuff for my failed fatties http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=318538#post318538)








I put the sausage in first on all of my ABTs (no reason really) and then threw a small slice of pepper jack on top.  I normally wrap these in bacon, but with the chorizo already really oily, I decided not to.

Here they are in the smoker:






A better pic (gotta put the camera on the right setting!)







And yet another pic







I have to say, despite the issues (self-inflicted) that I had with the smoker, these were still the best ABTs that I have ever done.  The heat of the pepper and the pepper jack cheese mixed well with the intense smokiness of the chorizo.

I'm taking them to work tomorrow.  I am thinking about making a dipping sauce for them so if anyone has some suggestions, let me know.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice job Indy.  look great.  Send me a few and I'll send you replacement peppers...


----------



## rivet (Jun 9, 2009)

Great idea, since I love chorizo! How about a guacamole dip?


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah Man! Like it all!


----------



## iamaxxer (Jun 10, 2009)

Ya can't go wrong dipping in ranch dressing....


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to you, anything that includes japs, bacon  and chorizo can't be wrong.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 11, 2009)

Deal!  I need a good pepper supplier!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mmmm...guac dip would be good.  I don't do guac, but everyone else around here does.

I would definitely do these again but these would need a drip pan all their own...Chorizo is so greasy that it just runs everywhere.  I'm not sure that cooking it ahead of time would help or if that would just end up drying it out.


----------

